# young pigeon help plz!



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone I am in LONDON UK

Last night there were 2 small pigeons downstairs from where I live, someone was moving out yesterday and I think he might have put them down there from his balcony

We put them off the ground on top of some sheds where incase the mum came back to feed them.

This morning at about 8.30 they were still there so I called the RSPCA who told me to keep an eye on them for a couple of hours because the mum is probably coming back to feed them.

At 10.30 my partner went down and one of them had been killed and the crows were eating it

We have now got the other one in a cardboard box on our balcony

A adult pigeon came to our balcony and the baby was calling out for it and came out of its box ... then the adult went away and came back with another 2 pigeons they keep coming and going


I read on here about the siringe and rubber glove method of feeding so i mixed up some ready break with water for him or her to eat but dont seem keen... it only had about 2-3 mls of that. I have offered bread and some seed but it dont seem interested.

Is there anything I can feed it? I feel so sorry for the poor little thing, he aint a tiny chick but he cant fly

thanks


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Did you notice whether the adult pigeons were feeding the little one? It looks as if it is old enough for its parents to recognise it outside the nest and feed it.

What you could do is put some clean kitchen towel under it and see what its poops are like. If they are plump and brown then the parents are feeding it. If they are scanty and green then he isn't getting enough food.

If they aren't then you might have to help it along by defrosting some peas and corn in hot water, openng the baby's mouth and pushing the kernels and peas in...about 30, three times a day. This video shows how to do it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

You could also put some warm water in a container and dip his beak in it to encourage him to drink.

Alternatively you could take it to a wildlife hospital or pigeon rescue place. This link has a list of the places that will help pigeons:

http://pigeonrescueuk.webs.com/


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks feefo its poop is bright green like floresent 

I dont have frozen peas and corn .. can I feed him sweet corn and peas from the tin?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, they will do...Pigeon Recovery use that.

When you used the rubber glove method was the Ready Brek warm? Pigeons have a slightly higher body temperature than us, they will refuse to eat by that method unless the food is warm (but not too warm!)...39C is best.


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks  it was warm like as warm as you would feed it to a baby im gonna try some peas and corn from the tin.. I will warm them up first tho


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

well done for looking out for this youngster. If the baby has been brought up by it's parents to date it won't adapt as well at this age as a much younger baby to being syringe fed. As Feefo says, the temperature is a possible reason.
If the poops are that green it is in need of food asap, so I'd stick with the peas as it's urgent.

Did you notice if the parents were still returning at regular intervals later?

If you are around to keep a close eye during the daytime tomorrow you could try once more to pop the bird on your balcony for a while and watch to see if they come down and feed it.
Obviously it will need to be put safely out of sight of the crows, possibly in a box turned on it's side for shelter, and also only if there's no danger of it falling to the ground.
If they did manage to feed it you'd still need to bring it back in each night though for warmth and possibly some more food to make sure it's having enough.
If they aren't coming back then you will need to carry on feeding.

Do keep us posted on how you're getting on. Good luck,

Janet


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

try to get frozen peas and corn soon, canned stuff usually has to much sodium in it, not good for birds but okay in small amounts but not as a everyday diet


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> try to get frozen peas and corn soon, canned stuff usually has to much sodium in it, not good for birds but okay in small amounts but not as a everyday diet




I agree with you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> try to get frozen peas and corn soon, canned stuff usually has to much sodium in it, not good for birds but okay in small amounts but not as a everyday diet


Nikki, check the cans you are using for the salt/sodium/salt equivalent levels. I checked my cans and the peas in the freezer, *the sodium content of both the cans and the frozen food is described as  "trace <1%." * which suggests that there is very little - if any - difference between the peas in my cupboard and the peas in my freezer. It might be different in the US, here in the UK we have the Food Standards Agency and the food industry working to meet "challenging salt reduction targets."  

However, using cans can be a bit wasteful as the contents start to go off once the can is opened. With frozen foods you can use exactly the amount you need and it won't be even the tiniest bit "off".

How is the baby today? And what are his poops looking like?


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi everyone thanks for helping me with this little bird  I think i have learned a lot about pigeons since yesterday thanks to this site 

He seems ok today when i gave him corn last night i didnt open his mouth and put it in i just put it on his little dish in the box and he ate it, I also gave him some soggy digestive biscuit and he ate it all.

At the moment he is on the balcony and I think its his mum that comes to see him but I dont know if she has fed him or not.

The tinned sweetcorn says sodium 0.3g per 100g but I am off to asda soon so I will buy him some frozen corn and peas 

The poop is more like brown with white bits in ... is that ok?

How old do you think he is going by the pic?

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You are doing very well and the poops sound healthy! 

I would say he is over 20 days old...probably 22? It will be great if the parents are looking after him, the father bird usually shows the fledgelings around so that they know where to find food etc. When the babies are young the parents only recognise them by the location of the nest, but by 20 days the parents will recognise - and feed - the youngsters outside the nest. 

You might want to add some wild bird food to his diet, but make certain that he is drinking water as well.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

Well the poops sound a much better colour now at least so the food must be getting through his system.
I'd keep and eye on how often the parent comes down and maybe leave some seeds and water in with him while he's out there too.
It's good that he's able to pick up the food himself and may just try some for himself.
Also if there is some food out there when the mum comes down she might stop and have a feed which will help her and encourage her to stay around in order to feed him.

Still watch out for the poops, they tell you if he's feeding and I'd still top him up in the evening with some peas and or sweetcorn and put him outside again early morning for the parent to find again if she's still coming regularly.

It's ideal if he's still in contact with the parent as when the time comes for him to fly they will encourage him. It will be harder to integrate him into the wild if he's totally reliant on you when that time comes.
If they do abandon him then it might be better for him to go to a wildlife centre for release.

You're doing very well by the sound of it,

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just noticed Cynthia has posted very much the same.


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

I got him some frozen peas and corn from asda... the sodium content is nil 

I got him some bird seed too 

Just going to give him some dinner now


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is good...any sign of the parents?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You wonderful people on this post is going just wonderful and I have read the whole thread and I realize that it is better for the baby to have the parents around to feed it and train it to survive well in the wild but I wanted to share my concern with you. That babies nest area was disturb by a hawk and if you do put the little one out on the balcony and with the safeguards you described please watch the situation at all times and don't put him out when you are not really watching him for that crow might very well be back or even something else that could get him...You all are doing so well and this is not a criticism at any point of this rescue but I am certainly afraid it could turn out bad after all your hard work..He is on the right track and I will be watching this thread and the baby bird sure does look wonderful to me...Love to read about birds doing well with all the help on the thread including the wonderful caretaker....c.hert


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

I think it was the parents who visited today one keeps watch while one jumps down to see to him but I havent seen her feed him because when i go near the window she flys away.

The crows didnt get the babies from the nest I think someone got rid of the nest when they were moving out and the 2 chicks were downstairs in the carpark.

If I would of took them in that night I would have saved them both but I didnt and thought they would be safe on the sheds where the parents could find them but the next day the crows got one so thats when my partner bought the other one in.

I live on the 5th floor and the baby bird lives on my balcony in a box the crows have not been near him only pigeons. Im in most of the day so keep watch on him, I cant let him live indoors because I have a dog and he wants to get to the bird.

I think he is safe out there and cant fall off

You should see him gobble his peas and corn he loves them!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

Hopefully if they are still coming back and forth they might be feeding. It wouldn't take long and then they'll go off again.

Sounds like you've found his favourite food, so glad he's feeding well by himself, he's going to get spoilt!
You could count out a number of peas you put down for him and then you can tell how many have gone.
I'd leave some seeds around him aswell so he gets used to different foods, (in case he can't find peas out in the wild). 

Very wise to keep him clear of your dog, I know mine would love to get to my birds!!

Brilliant progress, keep us posted.

Janet


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Janet

I gave him for his dinner 15 peas and 15 bits of corn and he gobbled them all up so i gave him 7 more of each about an hour later and he gobbled them too ... 

He had got his digestive biscuit that he pecks at and I bought some bird seed today so he has got some just outside of his box (he can walk in and out)

I think he is doing great I will miss him when he goes away


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

nikki702 said:


> I think he is doing great I will miss him when he goes away


Happens to us all, they do get to you ! 

Janet


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone 

Just thought I would pop on and give you an update on my little friend 

He is getting a little bit bigger and he eats a lot... I feed him 30 peas and corn (15 of each) 3 times a day and he gobbles them all up which is so funny to watch.

I leave a dish of seed out all day and sprinkle some on the ground and he goes along pecking it.

Today he was flapping his wings a lot 

His mum n dad visited him a few times today but I didnt see them come down to feed him.

He seems to be doing well


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome update, it is good to know that he is doing well!

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is brilliant news, Very well done for all you're doing.

It looks like he's developing well and will be able to fly free when he's ready.
Also great the parents are still around.
A perfect set-up you have for him there.

Look forward to the next update. 

Janet


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

He's So Cute!!!!!


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi again everyone 

The pigeon (peewee) has stopped eating his peas and corn now and only wants to eat his seed and digestive biscuit.

Is this ok?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, that is fine, they are mainly seed and grain eaters (though city pigeons sometimes have to be almost omnivorous, poor things!)

Cynthia


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone just thought I would give u an update on little peewee 

He is getting bigger and this morning he flew to the top of my balcony and stood there with the other 2 pigeons that had come to see him (i think its his mum and dad)

he stood there for a few minutes then he came back down and went inside his box

I think he is going to fly away soon


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Peewee is doing so well. 

It sounds as if he's developing his abilities quite naturally and so will be able to integrate well with the help of the parents into living an independent life.

It's been a lovely story to follow and you've given him just the right amount of help without letting him get reliant on you.

I bet you'll miss him when he goes but maybe he'll pop back for a meal from time to time!!

Looking forward to the next update.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You have done a wonderful job with him! Thank you for keeping us updated.

Cynthia


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks we couldn't have done it without your help  

Here is a pic of peewee today in my plant pot lol


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He looks wonderful! It is so gratifying to see a life saved. Thank you!!!!

Cynthia


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Cynthia...

Do you think he will remember where he lived and come back here for food?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, I do...all feral pigeons are essentially homers. But try to give him back-up food, or even just enough to keep him alive, rather than everything that he needs. That way he won't become totally dependent but will know where to go if things get difficult.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That picture brings Peewee's story to life. It's lovely to actually see him, he looks great !!

Janet


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Well im pleased I took a pic of him yesterday because he flew away this morning 

My partner saw him and thinks he landed on another balcony in our block.

I hope he dont stay there 

I will miss him ... lol


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow, that was a sudden departure, but he must have felt ready for a bigger flight test !

Keep an eye out, he might appear again and pop by for a snack or even come back one day as a temporary tennant in your flower pot (when he finds himself a mate.) 

I know you'll miss him but you should be very proud of yourself, you did an incredible job. He couldn't have made it without you.
Thanks for caring enough to bother.

Do let us know if you see him again,

Janet


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh well he hasnt been back 

We have left food and water outside and other pigeons come but not him

I hope he is ok and nothing bad happened to him


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I wonder if he was still getting a 'top up' feed from his parents so it maybe he was around nearby so they came to feed and then went back to him to give him something.
I hope you can spot him to put your mind at rest, but I'm sure he's playing safe and staying near the others while he's still new to this free living thing. 

Janet


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

I had a visitor today  

He came down and I gave him some seed... as he was eating it 2 pigeons came and attacked him  

Hopefully he will come back again

I grabbed my mobile and took the pic... not too clear!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

So he is doing well and knows where the food is! What a relief!


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

He's so cute, it is no wonder you became attached!! I can only imagine the joy you must have felt to see him, especially after all the worry if he was OK!!


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

He is sleeping in his box again tonight.. I dont know if thats a good thing or not?? I am happy for him to sleep here but want him to be able to survive.

Atleast I will sleep well tonight knowing he is ok


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is good that he is roosting on your balcony, it is the safest place for him and allows you to keep an eye on his health etc. 

Cynthia


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Cynthia ... Im pleased to be able to keep an eye on him


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone I thought I would come back and update on peewee...

He dont stay with us anymore... he did for one night last week but seems to have somewhere else to go...

He comes back everyday for some seed... as soon as I see him I put a small amount of seed on the floor ...I leave fresh water out for him

His eyes are turning brown now like the other pigeons 

Its good to see him everyday


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You did a really good job with the rescue and rehabilitation...Peewee certainly was found by the right person.


----------



## simoneg (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank-you for helping this bird. God bless you.


----------

